# Biohazard Supps for sale!!!



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I soon may be distributing Biohazard Supp so if anyone is interested and lives close to me then give me a shout.

TBH i havent used them myself but have heard they are as good as anything else so lets see if we can save ourselves a few quid.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Yes biohazard supps are good

been using them since '98 now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been wanting to give them a try for a while so keep me informed mate and i will definatly give you my cash.....


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I will Paul. If i can drum up enough interest i may become distributor for my area like.


----------



## gary (Mar 8, 2005)

Im a new guy to this but i live in kidderminster so i would be interested


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Shoot me a pm mate with what your interested in and ill let you know prices etc. For a top supplement range they are very reasonable imo.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

They do a product called UXB,s i think im just curious as to what they would be.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Matracabergfan lives near u rob??


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

Sapargo is te local distributor round by me.

good prices too.

£25 quid afor a 5lb tub I think...wicked!!

Matt


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Roid Devil said:


> Sapargo is te local distributor round by me.
> 
> good prices too.
> 
> ...


Im not 100% sure hes still doing Bio you will have to check with him mate.


----------



## massive747 (Sep 4, 2004)

****************************


----------



## Gary Howell (Aug 19, 2005)

Get your facts correct first "Massive 747"

Team Biohazard was the originator,you only have to check with Companies House to see when each company was registered to find that out.........

And if that is what Dougie is saying then(which I do not believe,as we do actually speak to one another!!!)so be it,but I think it may be you that is saying it,not Dougie......

Look forward to your reply..

Big G..

Owner of Team Biohazard


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hey gary i enjoy ur posts on biohazard mate stick around


----------



## Gary Howell (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi DB.

Thanx for the kind words my friend............

Will do.......

All the best

Big G..


----------



## massive747 (Sep 4, 2004)

*********** Paul was in partnership with Chris and Dougie *******************


----------



## Gary Howell (Aug 19, 2005)

And to correct your reply my friend,Chris was in partnership with Paul,then went his own way

Genuine manufacturer????????Well yes I suppose you can say thats true,as Dougie still uses Cambridge from what I understand?!As for the formulas--now there is a difference as my formulas have changed and been up-graded over the last five years by myself and qualified nutritionalists.....And IF Dougie is still using the old ones then he is still using the likes of Ravager4, etc etc

I am not getting into a slanging match on someone elses forum(out of respect for Paul G,owner)

And to be honest You can't have an opinion on my products as you have never tried them.So,in your eyes I cannot see how you can compare the two????

In the face of your post if you are something to do with Extreme,here is some advice for you,don't knock someones else's product range(not just mine) if you do not have the facts,also it is a pretty bad way to solicit business and just a reflection of you and the lack of knowledge you have regarding this issue..

I have never knocked anyones products,and will not get sucked into doing so now,I wish Dougie all the best(like I have said to him personally)

If you want you can mail me personally my friend at [email protected]d849.com if you feel there is more to be said,or pop over to my forum and drop me a line there ok?

All the best

Big G..


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Gary, I can say 100 % that biohazard supplements are very very good. Gary has helped me a lot the past few years, and will be asking for his advise again very soon.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

massive747

i will not have someone openly slate a supps company without reason on this forum!

What ever the polotics between dougie and gary are, i am sure they wish to keep it to themselves.

If dougie has something to say to gary then he will do privately

please keep your further comments to email with bio


----------



## massive747 (Sep 4, 2004)

No slanging match , bro just stating my point! As for an affiliation i have none except to say when i needed help Big Chris was there for us. Dougie is a genuine guy and as i dont know you personaly will not get into a tit for tat ping pong on here . All the best pal !


----------



## massive747 (Sep 4, 2004)

Jimmy no slaging off of supps here bro just added a quote and then hey presto Mr H sings up to add his ten peneth so whos doing what ? Its all finished as far as i see and not going to continue ok


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

I never knew the late chris sneddon but i did know paul and do know gary

like i say, lets keep it clean here, thats my job

thanks for your polite reply


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

robdog - you can also prob set up nationaly, as to use a currior isnt as bad as what people think, and deliverys start cheap.


----------



## Gary Howell (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad to see that has been finished with..

As for your quote"""hey presto Mr H sings up to add his ten peneth so whos doing what"""747??????What do you expect,?

like I said any further "quotes" that you feel you may need to make without any real facts you have my e-maill addy above to forward them to..

Thanx to Jimmy for sorting this out,also to Paul for the kind words.........

I think I may stick around for a while though just for the crack.........

All the best

Big G..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys I seem to have missed this whole post and my name and company seems to have been pulled into some kind of debate which I can't work out exactly because of deleted posts.

All I can say is 6 1/2 yrs ago I was distributor for Biohazard in Scotland and thru this met Chris Sneddon who I didn't really know even though I had worked as a doorman in one of his clubs.

Chris and I hit it off as friends and due to underlying problems the management of Biohazard were experiencing we decided to go it alone because we thought Biohazard was going down to missappropriation of company funds and poor management.

Gary became more involved after we had started Extreme so I have had no knowledge/experience of how Gary runs the company now or anything about who manufactures the products for him.

With regards to Extreme Nutrition product formulas;

Extreme Meal Rep - new enhanced formula released 2005

Extreme Whey - unique formula from day 1 also enhanced this year

Performance Mass - new formula this year

Carbs - maltodextrin, the industry standard carb source

Lean-R - developed by us in 2002, reformulated 2005, manufactured by an ISO 9002 approved pharmaceutical company

Glutamine Complex - developed in 2002, still unique to Extreme, manufactured by an ISO 9002 approved pharmaceutical company

Extreme Aminos - Formula updated in 2007, and manufactured by an ISO 9002 approved pharmaceutical company.

Build & Recover - developed by us in 2004.

Extreme Protein - is the original formula sold as Ravager 5 by Biohazard. BUT the formula was developed by the manufacturers and not an option for Biohazard to continue to use. I believe the formula is still state of the art and cannot really be enhanced upon, thats why I've not altered it.

I don't see Gary very often, we do speak when we meet and share similar opinions on some things related to bodybuilding and all that comes along hand in hand with it. Many people still maintain Paul Borressen was The Man, I will go on record and state he was a mammoth disappointment to me.

When you meet your hero's and they lie to you and aren't always coherent what else can you think? Paul endangered many peoples health with his theories which were not arrived at thru research or clear reason and for that reason only it is better he has passed.

On the other hand Paul on his day was one of the most passionate and motivating speakers I've seen, Adolf Hitler and Arthur Scargill being the other 2, I spent time with Paul and he inspired me to quit a job which paid me 35K annually, Paul told me to follow my dreams and that he thought I had too good a mind for the job I was in. Thanks to him and the girl I was dating at the time I took the gamble, went to college and did a crash course in Bio-Medical Sciences then was accepted for Edin Uni for a Pharmacology degree. At this point Extreme was taking off and I did not complete my degree.

Without Paul inspiring me I would never have returned to education and never have ended up starting Extreme. I have many fond memories of Paul, Chris, Stuart Cameron, Ian Harrison, Peter Spencer and all the others who were around at the time, but its a shame it all went bad. Without Gary stepping in and taking the reins there would be no Biohazard.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Interesting post Dougie. It's good to hear a bit about the history of the company and some people who are well known amongst bodybuilders. I saw Stuart Cameron at a seminar you did at Ironman years ago. He looked like he had some real potential. Chris was there as well if I'm not mistaken. A few years ago I heard something about Ian Harrison getting into American wrestling.......did anything ever come of that?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ian wrestled for one of the "Indy" wrestling federations for a while, he got a trial for WWE but not a contract, he is now selling real estate to ex pats in the USA.


----------



## The Terrier (Nov 12, 2006)

:bump:

Sorry to bump an old thread but wow how interesting. My brother always posts on here, I post on MMA forums but been browsing the bb'ing forums for info on Biohazard/Ravager and came across this old thread.

Extreme, intrigued to know why you find Adolf hitler and Arthur Scargill "motivating"?? Where have you seen these men speak?

Nice products you have btw, keep it up mate.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

The Terrier said:


> :bump:
> 
> Sorry to bump an old thread but wow how interesting. My brother always posts on here, I post on MMA forums but been browsing the bb'ing forums for info on Biohazard/Ravager and came across this old thread.
> 
> ...


You only have to see the support those 2 people got to realise they were motivating mate. I mean Hitler had the whole of Germany in his pocket and Scargil had all the miners which back in the day was alot of people.

I personaly dont condone Hitler at all but he got millions to follow his beliefs. Scargil was also the same.

I cant answer for Dougie of where he has seen these people speak but im sure there are plenty of videos and books out there about these people.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Very interesting post 'Extreme', I used to find Paul B very interesting, and enjoyed reading his stuff, (although much of it was just wierd), I met him a couple of times, and he was inspiring with his talks.

I was saddened when he died.

What happened to Chris Sneddon? He was a monster


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

an aortic aneurysm i believe?

maybe the story got confused, but i heard he just dropped down dead


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Seriously? Chris Sneddon died?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

pretty sure nytol

back around 2001/2

unless i got my facts wrong

pm extreme he will know for sure


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

First of all I was a child when the miners strike happened but I can remember seeing Scargill speak, he spoke with passion and belief that he was doing the best thing for the country at the time, exactly the same as Hitler who I have only ever seen on television in historical programmes (I watch the history channell a lot and the second world war interests me).

Irrespective of their politics the put a fire in the bellies of their followers and inspired legions of people to follow them, one took the minors to the edge of poverty and split a nation the other led millions to their death and not only split a nation but split the world. Both men were dengerous in their own ways but both great speakers.

It has never been made public knowledge what really killed Chris, what I do know is that he came down from 22st to around 17.5st for the 2001 NABBA Uni, afterwards he climbed back to 21.5st in 2 months and Chris was quite a heavy smoker, he also started boxing training again. I think the quick addition of the weight and starting to train for boxing with all the intense cardio work involved was too much for him and ultimately killed him.

One thing I will state publically for the first time is that he used 800mg of oral lasix prior to the Uni, this should have killed him on that day as that is boatloads more than a human body should be able to handle without something serious going wrong. I personally think his diuretic use could have damaged his heart bcos this is a possible side effect from lasix use.

This whole thread concerns me as I never saw what Massive747 wrote to upset Gary Howell, I wish someone would pm me and tell me what was said, if it drags Extreme into a debate/dispute I think if anyone should know whats been said it should be me.

Can I also make clear I don't know who Massive747 is, I may know him if I knew his name but as far as identifying him via his screen name goes, he means nothing to me and I don't know him or what he has said in relation to my comppany.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks for that extreme

the posts by massive747 were so long ago that i cant remember much of the content

rest assured they were only derogative towards biohazard, and paul borreson

the only link to you was a mention of you and chris not favouring paul much

and a little speculation as to why

the reasons i cant truthfully remember

i edited the posts due to the risk of political sh1te rearing its ugly head again, when its literally dead and buried by now

sorry i cant remember more


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

EXTREME said:


> One thing I will state publically for the first time is that he used 800mg of oral lasix prior to the Uni,


F*ck!!!

That is mad!

Thanks Extreme for your post.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The only reason I posted that about the lasix is because of the speculation regarding Chris's death, even I don't know what the coroner reported and I'm fed up with people jumping to wrong conclusions regarding him.

I believe he may have weakened his heart from the lasix dosage and with the fast addition weight after the Uni I feel the boxing training would have been too much too soon for him.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I'd have to agree.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

EXTREME said:


> I'm fed up with people jumping to wrong conclusions regarding him.
> 
> .


was only stating what i was told back when it happened

i never new him extreme

i dont want to offend his friends

sorry if i did


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I didn't mean you Jimmy, it was unbearable enough he died on the same day I was given a year to live but on top of that the rumors and whispers were rediculous. People who can barely read and write became medical experts who were able to identify what killed Chris and why my heart was so fkd.

None of them knew about his lasix use, only Chris, Stuart Cameron, myself and 2 other people did so that was never included in the stories. We were the subject of lots of subjecture which added a lot of stress at a time when I was already stressed to the max just keeping it together every day never mind running a company on my own, losing one of my best friends and constantly having people fussing over me bcos they all thought I was going to die too.

Bodybuilding has more gossips and story tellers than all the soap programmes in the world and everyone loves to gossip, its crap when you're the subject of the stories I can tell you.


----------

